# Parnis Watches



## pana37 (Dec 12, 2010)

hi all where are Parnis watches manufactured?

what is the quality like?

thanks


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

China. I had several and they look very good but I would say the quality isn't. Alpha is a Chinese brand for about the same money and they are much, much better. IMHO, of course...


----------



## Neil2094 (May 30, 2011)

I too have come across Parnis and have considered picking one up. I'll be waiting to see this thread grow before making a decision though.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I've had Parnis and I've had Alpha. I got rid of the Parnis and kept the Alpha. IMHO the Alpha was better built, and the model I have, the Explorer, is fantastic bvalue for money - just put it on a good quality leather strap and you have a watch whose quality far exceeds its price tag.

Rob


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

The Alpha GMTs also have a good movement (Shanghai B ) but their mechanical chronos are very good! ST19 moments and the overall quality is amazing for the money.

You guys can check out some reviews of Parnis and Alpha watches over at the Russian and Chinese forum section. I reviewed some Parnis watches there but the overall tone is a bit more optimistic than my thoughts of the brand nowadays...


----------



## pana37 (Dec 12, 2010)

Cheers guys for clearing this up


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

I've had 3. 2 broke within a couple of days yet the 3rd was fine. Very hit and miss but they have some nice homages.


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

My one Parnis kept time very poorly and the lume was rubbish.

My one Alpha is beautiful and keeps good time and looks stunning.

Nuff said?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

YouCantHaveTooManyWatches said:


> My one Parnis kept time very poorly and the lume was rubbish.
> 
> My one Alpha is beautiful and keeps good time and looks stunning.
> 
> Nuff said?


Yeap, nuff said. Still, the OP needs help... I'm betting it's that gear loose from the stem...


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

I like the parnis watches, they offer a power reserve watch for a relitivley low price, however i find there timekeeping is as most low-end Chinese watches are, they either lose time and if you as much as look at the regulator you can expect them to lose around 90 mins in the night


----------

